
Lethal water slide's designer had no training to design water slides - dmurray
https://twitter.com/mattdpearce/status/977310384842420224
======
baldeagle
Colour me jaded, but I think the only reason this is getting a new state law
and criminal charges is because the deceased child’s father is a Kansas state
representative.

I think the criminal negligence around known injuries and record suppression
is pretty valid, but attacking the credentials is a cheap shot. The designer
was a hacker that had been designing water park rides since the 60s. He just
didn’t have the modern degree in the field he basically invented.

